# ALMS/ILMC: Andy Blackmore Design Releases 2011 Petit Le Mans Spotter Guide



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Whether you're attending the race in Braselton, Georgia or planning to watch online via Audi TV, we find that there's no better and more accurate way to keep track of Audi Sport's endurance racing activities than with one of Andy Blackmore's Spotter Guides. Blackmore released his guide in time for race week and we're happy to report this latest ALMS guide includes Audi's fantastic R18 TDIs. We're also proud to report that Fourtitude is also back as a sponsor on these excellent guides.

Download via the link below.

* DOWNLOAD HERE. *


----------

